# Memphis Amateur Retriever Club



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

There has been a derby judge change, Walt Maki will be replacing Don Brawley. Also, please note that the Open does not start until 9am on Friday. Anyone (especially Pros) with a derby dog should be at the Derby by 7:45am for test dog and to run all their derby dogs before going to the Open. 

Thanks!

Jason


----------



## houston--whk (Jul 28, 2011)

How's the trial going? Anybody know anything about anything? Thx.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Open callbacks to landblind:
2,5,9,10,12,14,16,17,18,21,24,25,26,27,28,30,35,38,39,40,41,46,48,51,52,53,55,56,59,61,65,72,73

Amateur callbacks to landblind:
1,5-9,12,15-19,21,22,26,27,28,32-36,38,39,40,42,43,44,47-55,57

Qualifying to watermarks:
11,12,14,17,19,20,23,24,26,27,29,30,31,32


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Any news on the derby?


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Any one have any of the results?

I will attempt the Q off the top of my head sorry only know handlers. If I get something Wrong i apologize.

1st Sletten 
2nd Pfaff
Sletten and Didier was 3rd or 4th also don't remember which
RJ- dog 12 buster- H/Scott holland 
Several jams. Christopher x2, Cross, Brawley, Dodge 
Don't remember others sorry


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

The open did not finish. They will finish in the morning.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/David Aul DVM, Magic Trick’s Delbert “Doc” & H/Paul Sletten for WINNING the Qualifying stake at the Memphis Amateur Retriever Club Fall FT on 10/27/13. Many great competitors with 32 dogs entered in the stake, this WIN earns Doc the title of Qualified All-Age (QAA). Spectacular Job Doc & Paul!

BIG CONGRATS!!! To David, Magic’s Ella, & Paul for finishing the Qualifying with another competitor earning a JAM. Way to go Ella & Paul!

Congratulations to all that placed and finished!


----------



## Riverwatch (Apr 22, 2013)

Results posted on EE

Congratulations to all!!!


----------

